
Donate to the EFF - il
https://supporters.eff.org/donate?hn
======
mtgx
Also, you may want to support this new bill that will be introduced by Sen.
Paul, tomorrow (call your senator to vote for it, etc):

[http://reason.com/blog/2013/06/06/rand-paul-to-introduce-
fou...](http://reason.com/blog/2013/06/06/rand-paul-to-introduce-fourth-
amendment)

~~~
Avshalom
If the linked PDF is actually the text of the bill then it does nothing.
Searching, it will be argued, is the active analysis of collected phone
calls/internet logs still currently illegal without a warrant. The passive
archiving will be unaffected.

Paul, I'd assume -though that assumption in turn assumes he's smart enough to
tie his own shoes- knows or was told this already.

So... PR stunt?

~~~
guelo
Total dick move too trying to corner the issue while it's hot without
consulting with Wyden and Udall who've been working on this for years.

------
marcuswestin
@il, thanks for posting this.

I'm now donating $10 per month, and consider it money well spent.

@Everyone: Tag along and sign up for a monthly donation!

------
dreamdu5t
I might be cynical but you cannot lobby against this. The only way you can
avoid being watched is to actually take technical countermeasures to prevent
being watched.

What good is donating to the EFF when they have no power to stop the CIA/NSA
from doing this?

~~~
product50
So what do you do? Sit there in your room and just type you can't do anything
about this. EFF at least represents your voice - they might not be as
effective as we would like but they are trying none the less. It is still
better than being cynical and not doing anything about it.

~~~
dreamdu5t
I specifically said in my post that you have to take technical countermeasures
to avoid being watched (browse the web with Tor, don't signup with services
that require PII, use fake PII, that kind of thing).

Donating to the EFF doesn't change the fact that the CIA/NSA are actively
monitoring you _now_. What the NSA/CIA is doing is arguably illegal, yet
they're still doing it.

~~~
product50
Do you really think that that is going to be the long term solution? Think
about an average consumer - will you expect him to log in through tor or do
not register with Google/Yahoo since they require your name/phone number.
Secondly it is more than just PII (the govt already has those if you are in
US) - I view this more along the lines that govt is now getting more context
around EACH individual. And a lot of that is personal. All your email info,
your files on Dropbox, your chats, your videos are readily accessible to them.

The long term solution has to be institutional. EFF is committed to help out
there. I am not saying that EFF is the only solution (or even the best
solution). But, at this point, unfortunately I feel there are few other
options.

------
ericd
Thanks for the reminder to get this set up again (they could probably use some
help getting payment expired emails set up, or if they have them, I never saw
them). In for $25/mo.

------
polymatter
If I were to donate to EFF, I'd want to do so anonymously. Like very
anonymously. So bitcoin is an interesting option - depending on how easy it is
to get bitcoin anonymously. I don't want other charities or political
organisations to hound me for years afterwards. And I don't want a donation to
be used against me if/when some overblown official in my country decides that
EFF is a terrorist organisation.

I found the humble bundle is a good way of donating to EFF, because that way
at least it looks like a game purchase rather than a donation. If I were
interested in donating of course.

~~~
daniel-cussen
The most anonymous way to get bitcoin is to mine it.

------
lizzard
I already donate, but I feel suddenly like donating more...

------
bhauer
Great idea!

I've also just added EFF as a charity option on my activism site [1]. I
donated as a bounty for my favorite task championing Score Voting for national
elections, which I incidentally feel is a necessary reform to get some
alternative voices heard and potentially elected.

[1] [https://www.brianstaskforce.com/blog/electronic-frontier-
fou...](https://www.brianstaskforce.com/blog/electronic-frontier-foundation-
added-as-charity)

------
vijayboyapati
What about donations to Wikileaks? Or maybe even the ACLU. I'm not convinced
the EFF has been a consistent critic of the administration. The problem is
organizations that have a partisan bias which makes their advocacy suspect.

~~~
toufka
They are not and should not be a consistent critic of any administration. I
see them as a non-partisan voice of the people for and against policies which
otherwise are without a voice. When the administration issues a call against
bad patents, the EFF supports and promotes that call When the administration
issues a call to silence all discussion of warrantless wiretapping they
denounce that call.

If they were entirely partisan or entirely anti-government they'd be a lot
less effectual. By being issue-specific and in helping the government properly
codify their own laws in addition to just slamming them for bad laws the EFF
is a much more powerful and respectable entity worthy of our support.

------
seansoutpost
They take bitcoin now (again).

------
orng
Is EFF an international organization? Do they fight for the rights of
everybody or are they mostly US-centered? On their about page they mention
going up against the US government and large corporations but I see nothing
about any international effort. I suppose this could be because of how much of
the internet live in the US, so I was wondering if anyone could shed any more
light on this.

~~~
notspanishflu
[https://www.eff.org/issues/eff-europe](https://www.eff.org/issues/eff-europe)

~~~
orng
Thanks, I guess I'll be donating then :)

------
rdl
Running a remailer or Tor node, or somehow deploying crypto (opportunistic
crypto if you can't do anything better) is a lot more useful than donating to
the EFF, at this point.

~~~
dannyobrien
Remember that EFF funded Tor for a year[1] to help it get started, and
currently codes and releases HTTPS Everywhere [2] to increase opportunistic
crypto for everyone. Your donation[3] will fund open source technological
solutions, as well as legal work and activism.

(Disclosure: I work for EFF)

[1] <http://www.onion-router.net/History.html> (2004) [2]
<https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere> [3] <https://supporters.eff.org/donate>

~~~
rdl
Yes, but I think an individual spending 1-2h/yr running a tor node or remailer
is a far greater impact than donating a marginal $25-50 to EFF. An additional
node both makes the network stronger and sends a message/educates the operator
on privacy issues.

I'm not convinced a marginal dollar donated to the EFF does that much right
now -- EFF is great, but fairly well funded.

------
Qantourisc
The page mentions what they do but not WHERE they do it ...

~~~
dannyobrien
We work primarily in the US, but also have an international section (which I
help run). For instance, we just had two staffers in Peru fighting TPP, we
advised the UN on a key report highlighting the dangers of collecting metadata
without due process (topical), and I'm just going to go to Cambodia to help
bring local journalists up to speed there on Internet policy and their own
digital security (via Tokyo, where I'm trying to persuade the W3C to drop
their DRM proposals).

We have to be selective in what we do and we can't be everywhere, but
fortunately there are many other digital rights organizations across the world
that we help. If you have a local one, please support it. If you don't have
one, start one, and then talk to us about helping you!

------
chris_mahan
Oh great. postal money order through the mail?

------
coingig
go bitcoin!

------
sdoowpilihp
Done and Done.

------
fakeer
Funny thing, while talking about donating to EFF I just came to know two of my
friends here in India who donate to many causes in the USA and Turkey, which
is of course commendable but never to any cause back here at home!

When I simply asked, why(curiosity)? One of them said, "well, you
know..hmm..whatever man. It's just a choice". He stopped at that. And then
countd a few Indian charities he had donated to and that included INR 51000 at
an Andhra temple(his home state) and then was quick to add "that temple does a
lot of charity work". I guess it was one of those US Visa God temples.

Another was clearer in her response. She said, "I've done my masters there and
plan to settle there".

I guess I'll start actively donating to AAP[1] now, along with WikiLeaks and
WikiPedia and few others.

[1]<https://www.google.co.in/search?q=aam+aadmi+party>

